# Adirondack chairs



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Picked this up at ace hardware over the weekend. 29 bucks for the chair 10 for the foot thing. I put them together in an hour or so last night and the wife stained and clear coated them today
































_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! I'm going to check the local Ace out here, hopefully they have them. I think I will make a pattern from the pieces before I assemble it. That way I could build multiple chairs in the future.


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like cedar. Is it?

I don't think you could make one yourself for that price.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Those look sweet! Gonna have to swing by the local ACE and see if the one down this way has them.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

That looks exactly like the two I just bought from Sportsman Warehouse for $59.95 each. And I thought I was getting a deal. Heading to Ace right now! Ok I just noticed the difference, mine have a cup holder in one arm, that must be what the extra $30.00 is for. Am I glad I noticed that or I would have felt like a real fool for letting them take advantage of me!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

They are a Pine or birch maybe not really sure

They are far from high quality Cedar but for the price they arnt bad.

They are also a folding model. You pull the pin on the side and they fold right up for storage. pretty sweet actually.

The wife stained and did the clear coat. Not sure what stain she used but I think it was just the cheap Minwax.

Also thses were in the Ace sale paper last weekend. Not sure if they are still on sale or not?

Nailer I know the feeling trust me. Hmm might have to break out the hole saw and create a drink holder


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

I would suggest staining and coating the pieces before assembly for a more thorough level of protection with no hidden weak spots, but your end product came out cosmetically appealing, no qualms there.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

AllForTheGreen said:


> I would suggest staining and coating the pieces before assembly for a more thorough level of protection with no hidden weak spots, but your end product came out cosmetically appealing, no qualms there.


I told my wife the same thing but what she said was then you have to hang them up somehow in an area out of the weather and the house. I just don't have the space to do that

She put like three coats of marine clear on them and sanded in between coats. Plus they fold up for winter storage so they should be good for a few years . 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

